# Insulated delivery bags



## ngin (Jun 19, 2018)

Hi Folks, does any one know where I can get insulated delivery bags? Thanks.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Walmart, camping section.


----------



## Capitalism (Sep 12, 2019)

ngin said:


> Hi Folks, does any one know where I can get insulated delivery bags? Thanks.


Sam's club is like 8$ bag


----------



## ngin (Jun 19, 2018)

Thank you very much.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

ngin said:


> Hi Folks, does any one know where I can get insulated delivery bags? Thanks.


Why? I've been delivering UE for 3 years. I have one of their giant bags in my hatch. I've used it less than a dozen times. My leather seat an a thick sweater makes a good heat bag.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Bought mine off of Amazon. A two pack of insulated bags and an insulated pizza bag. I don't do delivery any longer, but I put my own take out in the bags to get it home hot. Works great.


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

ngin said:


> Hi Folks, does any one know where I can get insulated delivery bags? Thanks.


I use Pizza Jackets from a company out in Yorkville IL. Not only personally but my clients, who own restaurants, buy them. I have had their bags for years and no issues. Can use them in horizontal mode (pizzas) or vertical mode (bags). Their website is deliverybags.com and working as a restaurant consultant and also an active driver, I am telling you they are professional grade and best in the business. You get what you pay for.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

There are two groups of people on the delivery forum, some that don’t wanna pay a nickel for a bag and think you’re crazy for spending your own money, and those that spend a little money for the right tools. 

I spend a little money and get the right equipment, zipper less and breathable, there’s plenty of bag designs out there that do a great job keeping food warm or cold without all the nasty side effects .

Those cheap bags the delivery apps give you or the cheap ones from Walmart are better than nothing but very insufficient for delivering food. The zippers break rendering the bag at some point useless. The biggest problem is the material they are made out of don’t allow the hot food to breathe so you end up creating a sauna that turns the bag into a wet mess and the food soggy.


----------



## BostonTaxiDriver (Nov 23, 2014)

Seamus said:


> There are two groups of people on the delivery forum, some that don't wanna pay a nickel for a bag and think you're crazy for spending your own money, and those that spend a little money for the right tools.
> 
> I spend a little money and get the right equipment, zipper less and breathable, there's plenty of bag designs out there that do a great job keeping food warm or cold without all the nasty side effects .
> 
> Those cheap bags the delivery apps give you or the cheap ones from Walmart are better than nothing but very insufficient for delivering food. The zippers break rendering the bag at some point useless. The biggest problem is the material they are made out of don't allow the hot food to breathe so you end up creating a sauna that turns the bag into a wet mess and the food soggy.


So what's your recommendation for hot/cold insulated bags, pizza bags and soda bottle/can totes?

And if delivering occasional pizzas, wouldn't a "professional" driver need a half dozen or more pizza bags for big orders? Gets expensive.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

BostonTaxiDriver said:


> So what's your recommendation for hot/cold insulated bags, pizza bags and soda bottle/can totes?
> 
> And if delivering occasional pizzas, wouldn't a "professional" driver need a half dozen or more pizza bags for big orders? Gets expensive.


This is my main bag that is very versatile. I have Recommended it numerous times and everyone that bought it seems to really like it.

https://www.webstaurantstore.com/se...ainers-and-4-2-liter-bottles/424SB1512BK.html
In addition I have 1 pizza bag from the same company that holds 2 pizzas. If I need more than that I have a catering bag that GH used to give out for free a few years ago that can be used. I have a smaller bag for cold items and a $4 drink caddy from Michaels. It's all organized in my trunk so nothing has to go inside my car.

Really don't need to spend much. The biggest benefit is that it makes it easier for me .


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Seamus said:


> The biggest problem is the material they are made out of don't allow the hot food to breathe so you end up creating a sauna that turns the bag into a wet mess and the food soggy.


That's the first thing I noticed about the free bags that GrubHub sends you. Anything you put in them gets instantly moist, and there is often condensation on the walls of the bag after you take the food out of it. The delivery bag that I bought for myself when I first started with Uber Eats doesn't do that. Other than that, I like the GrubHub bags. The construction is pretty solid, and I really like the way that the handles are attached so that you can carry the bag either vertically or horizontally.



Seamus said:


> The biggest benefit is that it makes it easier for me .


And any messes and spills happen inside the bag, not inside your car. A couple years ago, I picked up a big order from a vegan Mexican restaurant. (Not really sure how vegan Mexican works.) It was a big order packaged in two paper bags, so it went in my big bag. Unbeknownst to me, there was a soup container that was leaking. When I got to the customer location, I went to pick up the bag (which was now wet at the bottom from all the leaking soup) and the bottom of the bag completely tore out. I ended up taking the delivery up to the third floor of a hospital because there was no way to hand off to the customer at the external door. After I got all the food out of my bag, I took some paper towels and wiped out the inside of the bag and it cleaned up pretty well. I continued on my way and did more deliveries. Had that mess happened in my car, it would have been a nightmare.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Seamus said:


> This is my main bag that is very versatile. I have Recommended it numerous times and everyone that bought it seems to really like it.
> 
> https://www.webstaurantstore.com/se...ainers-and-4-2-liter-bottles/424SB1512BK.html
> In addition I have 1 pizza bag from the same company that holds 2 pizzas. If I need more than that I have a catering bag that GH used to give out for free a few years ago that can be used. I have a smaller bag for cold items and a $4 drink caddy from Michaels. It's all organized in my trunk so nothing has to go inside my car.
> ...


so
I can vouch for this. I bought this same one based on his recommendation in Jan and it's the best bag I've ever used. I got tired of zippers always breaking so I asked around for a good Velcro one.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

uberboy1212 said:


> I can vouch for this. I bought this same one based on his recommendation in Jan and it's the best bag I've ever used.


I might be in the market for one. Just realized that I left my delivery bag at a restaurant earlier today when I cancelled a pickup due to excessive wait time. As soon as I get done eating dinner, I'm going to swing by there and see if it is still there, but I don't have high hopes.


----------



## BostonTaxiDriver (Nov 23, 2014)

I created a similar thread in late March over on the UberEats subforum.

But haven't checked for bags yet as I've been collecting PUA, but will start soon.

Someone mentioned Dollar Store selling bags. Also Trader Joe's. I think Whole Foods Market still has them. Of course the local supermarket. And someone liked Walmart, another mentioned Costco.

Maybe ordering from a site selling professional bags is still best?


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

This is the one that I originally bought when I started doing Uber Eats that I lost a couple days ago. It served me well for 21 months.

https://www.webstaurantstore.com/ch...arrier-red-nylon-23-x-13-x-15/124FCARRRD.html


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

The Jax said:


> I use Pizza Jackets from a company out in Yorkville IL. Not only personally but my clients, who own restaurants, buy them. I have had their bags for years and no issues. Can use them in horizontal mode (pizzas) or vertical mode (bags). Their website is deliverybags.com and working as a restaurant consultant and also an active driver, I am telling you they are professional grade and best in the business. You get what you pay for.


What does a restaurant consultant do?


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Soldiering said:


> Why? I've been delivering UE for 3 years. I have one of their giant bags in my hatch. I've used it less than a dozen times. My leather seat an a thick sweater makes a good heat bag.


Because a sealed plastic container is a better way to stop liquids from escaping than a sweater and leather. I don't care about the insulation. I care about the slop escaping.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

NOXDriver said:


> Because a sealed plastic container is a better way to stop liquids from escaping than a sweater and leather. I don't care about the insulation. I care about the slop escaping.
> [/QUOTE
> All liquids I transport are in sealed styro cardboard etc containers. As far as food is concerned ALL FOOD are in the same sort of sealed containers. Transport safely brother.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Then you must only get 5 start restaurants for order. The number of chain restaurants that do nothing close to that is well over half. Wendys, Popeyes, TGIF, Red Lobster, many many more. 

About the only place that I know that that is that careful are the Asian restaurants. They do a fairly good job.


----------



## smithers54 (Jan 7, 2019)

I grabbed a 50 can thermal bag from walmart. Its ok. The mouth of the bag could be a little wider...DD bags are garbage


----------



## ngin (Jun 19, 2018)

Thanks to all for your valuable suggestions.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

$5 Walmart.

Not too big or small. Folds up, so it is easy to hide under a cargo mat in the trunk, taking almost no space.

Effective at keeping temperature, and easier to carry food. Holds most food deliveries. 3 12" pizzas fit. Or 2 14" or one 16"

I saw an increase of tips compared to no bags. (YMMV) They paid for themselves.

No Logos mean you can use for any platform. Also less embarrassment walking around with it. Yet when a resturant employee sees you with it, you are still instantly recognized as a delivery driver.

I ran these as a fulltime driver for 2 months, and had no zipper failures or tears. The downside is it seals so good, it gets funky after a day or two of deliveries. The inside is a liner; pull inside out to sanitize.

Cheap, durable, effective.


----------



## tkman (Apr 13, 2020)

I first used a walmart bag. Suffered the sauna affect and too small for big pizza. Then I bought a Costco cooler bag for $9. This handles a bigger pizza and is better. Cost effective but still has the sauna affect. Good but not great. I finally looked around and ended up with some Skip the Dishes bags - Pizza and Big square. The pizza one is ideal. Can handle 2 extra large pizza and has side handles, and Velcro. It is great. The big square has a 3 way divider that is nice and is big enough for large Greek trays however I don't like the zipper. Irritating. I already had a little six pack cooler bag which fits a card board tray that hold 4 drinks really well. I use that when cold drinks need to be delivered that are not well packaged. I also opted for an inexpensive smaller hard cooler that holds a McD's bag nicely. After all this experimenting I really like the pizza bag I have and the 6 pack cooler. I would prefer to have a velcro big square with dividers. I saw one on the web but they did not deliver to my area during the plaque, when I was looking, so it was not an option but that is what I would have gone with.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ngin said:


> Hi Folks, does any one know where I can get insulated delivery bags? Thanks.


All over the internet.

Only way to deliver Food !


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Question: what percentage of your deliveries are small enough to fit in these small insulated grocery-style bags? I ask because I'm wondering if having a couple of these (along with the bigger bags) might help the logistics of multiple small orders.

I've been using 2 of these (for my own shopping and takeout orders), and so far I like them for either hot or cold food:
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B083SSG68T/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

NOXDriver said:


> Then you must only get 5 start restaurants for order. The number of chain restaurants that do nothing close to that is well over half. Wendys, Popeyes, TGIF, Red Lobster, many many more.
> 
> About the only place that I know that that is that careful are the Asian restaurants. They do a fairly good job.


Starbucks and McDonalds are the best in my area, in terms of packaging food. I'm a little shocked that McDonalds does it so well.


----------



## MikeSki (Apr 2, 2020)

ngin said:


> Hi Folks, does any one know where I can get insulated delivery bags? Thanks.


Why bother? just cite cdc guidelines on covid and reusable bags and save the 5 bucks. Probably not getting a tip anyways.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

Mash Ghasem said:


> Question: what percentage of your deliveries are small enough to fit in these small insulated grocery-style bags? I ask because I'm wondering if having a couple of these (along with the bigger bags) might help the logistics of multiple small orders.
> 
> I've been using 2 of these (for my own shopping and takeout orders), and so far I like them for either hot or cold food:
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B083SSG68T/?tag=ubne0c-20


Lots of mine would fit in those bags. Most of them, really. I use my free Door Dash bag for the majority of my orders.

Here are my sort of exacting standards as I shop for an aftermarket bag: It needs to be big enough to carry a 16" pizza stacked three-high. It ought to be suitable for toting with a handle for horizontal, another for vertical, and a grip on the bottom into which I can slide my hand. Rigidity would be nice so it doesn't sag when being carried vertically with a relatively modest order inside, as it will settle into the middle. It shouldn't use zippers or velcro for closure. I've been scouring Amazon with only some of the boxes getting ticked. Does anybody know of a Goldilocks bag like this?


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

I got the two GH bags and they have held up for almost a year and work GREAT.

Plus there is no need to announce anything. Show up, put large red GH bag on counter, and order (usually) magically appears.

If I ever become homeless, knowing the number of restraunts that will hand food to ANYONE that simply walks in and say's 'pickup for grubhub' and hands you food will keep me fed for a LONG time.


----------



## tkman (Apr 13, 2020)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> Lots of mine would fit in those bags. Most of them, really. I use my free Door Dash bag for the majority of my orders.
> 
> Here are my sort of exacting standards as I shop for an aftermarket bag: It needs to be big enough to carry a 16" pizza stacked three-high. It ought to be suitable for toting with a handle for horizontal, another for vertical, and a grip on the bottom into which I can slide my hand. Rigidity would be nice so it doesn't sag when being carried vertically with a relatively modest order inside, as it will settle into the middle. It shouldn't use zippers or velcro for closure. I've been scouring Amazon with only some of the boxes getting ticked. Does anybody know of a Goldilocks bag like this?


No Zippers or Velcro? interesting. What about small single orders - specialty coffee, ice cream; do these just float around in this big bag or do you want and expect dividers as well? Yesterday I picked up an order from an Asian restaurant that was a stack of vertical containers 6"x6" by 14" high, plastic bag sealed. It was too high for my flat square big bags. I used the Costco cooling bag and stood the food up vertically, it worked well. Goldilocks - it may even qualify as a unicorn bag. Hey if you find it and it works well please share. Personally a big multi use bag like you are looking for is great if only a single bag but it will fall short in a few specific instances. I like a small bag for drinks, and ice creams; A big flat for pizza; a large square for general use like you are looking for; and I also find the Costco cooling bag does come in handy for some orders, or when there are duplicate orders and need an extra bag.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

tkman said:


> No Zippers or Velcro? interesting. What about small single orders - specialty coffee, ice cream; do these just float around in this big bag or do you want and expect dividers as well? Yesterday I picked up an order from an Asian restaurant that was a stack of vertical containers 6"x6" by 14" high, plastic bag sealed. It was too high for my flat square big bags. I used the Costco cooling bag and stood the food up vertically, it worked well. Goldilocks - it may even qualify as a unicorn bag. Hey if you find it and it works well please share. Personally a big multi use bag like you are looking for is great if only a single bag but it will fall short in a few specific instances. I like a small bag for drinks, and ice creams; A big flat for pizza; a large square for general use like you are looking for; and I also find the Costco cooling bag does come in handy for some orders, or when there are duplicate orders and need an extra bag.


The small, single orders go in my little Door Dash bag. Drinks and ice cream always go in a drink holder from the merchant, unless the drinks are bottled or, as with Starbucks, their packaging is specifically suited to transporting drinks. It's also very rare for me to have food in my car for more than 10-12 minutes.

I am conceding that I may have to keep 2-3 bags.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

doyousensehumor said:


> View attachment 495383
> 
> 
> $5 Walmart.
> ...


hey, I haz one of those!


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Seamus said:


> There are two groups of people on the delivery forum, some that don't wanna pay a nickel for a bag and think you're crazy for spending your own money, and those that spend a little money for the right tools.
> 
> I spend a little money and get the right equipment, zipper less and breathable, there's plenty of bag designs out there that do a great job keeping food warm or cold without all the nasty side effects .
> 
> Those cheap bags the delivery apps give you or the cheap ones from Walmart are better than nothing but very insufficient for delivering food. The zippers break rendering the bag at some point useless. The biggest problem is the material they are made out of don't allow the hot food to breathe so you end up creating a sauna that turns the bag into a wet mess and the food soggy.


I noticed pizzas create the most sweat. So, pizzas I should leave the zipper not fully zipped? Would that help?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Oscar Levant said:


> I noticed pizzas create the most sweat. So, pizzas I should leave the zipper not fully zipped? Would that help?


It might help. When I first started delivering GH they used to give a big bag that you could flip on it's side to carry pizza but would turn the pizza box into a soggy mess. I left it unzipped and learned the hard way that it can then slip right out!!! OOOOOPS :roflmao:

Just get the right one for little money and make it easier on yourself. In the Northeast the weather gets cold enough late fall/winter where food gets cold quickly if not closed in a proper bag.

ServIt Insulated Pizza Delivery Bag, Black Soft-Sided Heavy-Duty Nylon, 24" x 24" x 5" - Holds Up To (2) 20" or 22" Pizza Boxes or (1) 24" Pizza Box


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Oscar Levant said:


> I noticed pizzas create the most sweat. So, pizzas I should leave the zipper not fully zipped? Would that help?


I used that red bag I posted earlier to pickup a medium pizza with the zipper closed, and by the time I was home the box was almost soaked. Now I don't close the zipper but I just keep it ajar for some ventilation, and no more soaked box. Before that bag, I would wrap a folded moving blanket around the box, leaving the sides open.
(This is pickups for my self, not delivery)


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

Mash Ghasem said:


> I used that red bag I posted earlier to pickup a medium pizza with the zipper closed, and by the time I was home the box was almost soaked. Now I don't close the zipper but I just keep it ajar for some ventilation, and no more soaked box. Before that bag, I would wrap a folded moving blanket around the box, leaving the sides open.
> (This is pickups for my self, not delivery)


Grommets. Never use a pizza bag without steam grommets.


----------



## ngin (Jun 19, 2018)

doyousensehumor said:


> View attachment 495383
> 
> 
> $5 Walmart.
> ...


Thanks.



tkman said:


> I first used a walmart bag. Suffered the sauna affect and too small for big pizza. Then I bought a Costco cooler bag for $9. This handles a bigger pizza and is better. Cost effective but still has the sauna affect. Good but not great. I finally looked around and ended up with some Skip the Dishes bags - Pizza and Big square. The pizza one is ideal. Can handle 2 extra large pizza and has side handles, and Velcro. It is great. The big square has a 3 way divider that is nice and is big enough for large Greek trays however I don't like the zipper. Irritating. I already had a little six pack cooler bag which fits a card board tray that hold 4 drinks really well. I use that when cold drinks need to be delivered that are not well packaged. I also opted for an inexpensive smaller hard cooler that holds a McD's bag nicely. After all this experimenting I really like the pizza bag I have and the 6 pack cooler. I would prefer to have a velcro big square with dividers. I saw one on the web but they did not deliver to my area during the plaque, when I was looking, so it was not an option but that is what I would have gone with.


Thanks.



tkman said:


> I first used a walmart bag. Suffered the sauna affect and too small for big pizza. Then I bought a Costco cooler bag for $9. This handles a bigger pizza and is better. Cost effective but still has the sauna affect. Good but not great. I finally looked around and ended up with some Skip the Dishes bags - Pizza and Big square. The pizza one is ideal. Can handle 2 extra large pizza and has side handles, and Velcro. It is great. The big square has a 3 way divider that is nice and is big enough for large Greek trays however I don't like the zipper. Irritating. I already had a little six pack cooler bag which fits a card board tray that hold 4 drinks really well. I use that when cold drinks need to be delivered that are not well packaged. I also opted for an inexpensive smaller hard cooler that holds a McD's bag nicely. After all this experimenting I really like the pizza bag I have and the 6 pack cooler. I would prefer to have a velcro big square with dividers. I saw one on the web but they did not deliver to my area during the plaque, when I was looking, so it was not an option but that is what I would have gone with.


Thanks.


Mash Ghasem said:


> Question: what percentage of your deliveries are small enough to fit in these small insulated grocery-style bags? I ask because I'm wondering if having a couple of these (along with the bigger bags) might help the logistics of multiple small orders.
> 
> I've been using 2 of these (for my own shopping and takeout orders), and so far I like them for either hot or cold food:
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B083SSG68T/?tag=ubne0c-20


Thanks.



Monkeyman4394 said:


> Lots of mine would fit in those bags. Most of them, really. I use my free Door Dash bag for the majority of my orders.
> 
> Here are my sort of exacting standards as I shop for an aftermarket bag: It needs to be big enough to carry a 16" pizza stacked three-high. It ought to be suitable for toting with a handle for horizontal, another for vertical, and a grip on the bottom into which I can slide my hand. Rigidity would be nice so it doesn't sag when being carried vertically with a relatively modest order inside, as it will settle into the middle. It shouldn't use zippers or velcro for closure. I've been scouring Amazon with only some of the boxes getting ticked. Does anybody know of a Goldilocks bag like this?


Thanks.



Monkeyman4394 said:


> Lots of mine would fit in those bags. Most of them, really. I use my free Door Dash bag for the majority of my orders.
> 
> Here are my sort of exacting standards as I shop for an aftermarket bag: It needs to be big enough to carry a 16" pizza stacked three-high. It ought to be suitable for toting with a handle for horizontal, another for vertical, and a grip on the bottom into which I can slide my hand. Rigidity would be nice so it doesn't sag when being carried vertically with a relatively modest order inside, as it will settle into the middle. It shouldn't use zippers or velcro for closure. I've been scouring Amazon with only some of the boxes getting ticked. Does anybody know of a Goldilocks bag like this?


Thanks.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

ngin said:


> Hi Folks, does any one know where I can get insulated delivery bags? Thanks.


I just use the bag the restaurant gives me.


----------



## ngin (Jun 19, 2018)

KMANDERSON said:


> I just use the bag the restaurant gives me.


thanks.


----------



## gotrocks (Dec 27, 2017)

Seamus said:


> This is my main bag that is very versatile. I have Recommended it numerous times and everyone that bought it seems to really like it.
> 
> https://www.webstaurantstore.com/se...ainers-and-4-2-liter-bottles/424SB1512BK.html
> In addition I have 1 pizza bag from the same company that holds 2 pizzas. If I need more than that I have a catering bag that GH used to give out for free a few years ago that can be used. I have a smaller bag for cold items and a $4 drink caddy from Michaels. It's all organized in my trunk so nothing has to go inside my car.
> ...


Seamus, Got this bag based on your recommendation. Thanks. It's a great bag. The best bag I've had. Heavy duty plus the Velcro over a zipper is much more convenient.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

gotrocks said:


> Seamus, Got this bag based on your recommendation. Thanks. It's a great bag. The best bag I've had. Heavy duty plus the Velcro over a zipper is much more convenient.


Great I'm glad it worked out for you. Mine is over a year old and still going strong!


----------



## bethswannns (Mar 22, 2020)

you dont need a bag.. insulated bag doesnt help to keep it warm.. to keep it warm, you need to accept only short distance and complete your order quick..


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

bethswannns said:


> you dont need a bag.. insulated bag doesnt help to keep it warm.. to keep it warm, you need to accept only short distance and complete your order quick..


Insulated bags absolutely make a difference.


----------



## bethswannns (Mar 22, 2020)

One time I was a personal food delivery driver for myself. I picked up couple of hot pizzas, putted it in the thermal bag, then when I got home it is no longer burning hot.. It is just warm.. 

Plus thermal bags are usually dirty..


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

bethswannns said:


> One time I was a personal food delivery driver for myself. I picked up couple of hot pizzas, putted it in the thermal bag, then when I got home it is no longer burning hot.. It is just warm..
> 
> Plus thermal bags are usually dirty..


Yes, your one experience should definitely inform somebody's theory.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

bethswannns said:


> you dont need a bag.. insulated bag doesnt help to keep it warm..


That's a ridiculous statement. Many experienced drivers on this forum with thousands of deliveries would strongly disagree.



bethswannns said:


> you need to accept only short distance and complete your order quick..


Sounds like a great way to not make good money. You must do a lot of fast food orders. I'll leave those $3 Mickey D's Orders that go a mile or two for you.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

bethswannns said:


> One time I was a personal food delivery driver for myself. I picked up couple of hot pizzas, putted it in the thermal bag, then when I got home it is no longer burning hot.. It is just warm..
> 
> Plus thermal bags are usually dirty..


I really appreciate drivers like this. They make me stand out and look good by just doing my job


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> I might be in the market for one. Just realized that I left my delivery bag at a restaurant earlier today when I cancelled a pickup due to excessive wait time. As soon as I get done eating dinner, I'm going to swing by there and see if it is still there, but I don't have high hopes.


I found my delivery bag yesterday. I picked up at the same restaurant that I lost it at, and while I was picking up the order I saw it sitting in the corner. I told the staff that it was my bag and that I had lost it about a month ago when I was there, the order that I was picking up got cancelled, and I forgot to take it with me when I left. I asked if I could take it, but they wouldn't let me have it. They said that their delivery guy uses it.

Oh well, at least it is getting used and didn't just end up in somebody's garbage can. I miss having that bag available for the larger orders, though.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> I found my delivery bag yesterday. I picked up at the same restaurant that I lost it at, and while I was picking up the order I saw it sitting in the corner. I told the staff that it was my bag and that I had lost it about a month ago when I was there, the order that I was picking up got cancelled, and I forgot to take it with me when I left. I asked if I could take it, but they wouldn't let me have it. They said that their delivery guy uses it.
> 
> Oh well, at least it is getting used and didn't just end up in somebody's garbage can. I miss having that bag available for the larger orders, though.


That's crazy, they wouldn't give you your own bag back? I would have just taken it. You don't need permission to take back what's yours


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

uberboy1212 said:


> That's crazy, they wouldn't give you your own bag back? I would have just taken it. You don't need permission to take back what's yours


I left it there about six weeks ago. At this point, it falls under the jurisdiction of finders keepers. Although I did go back the night that I left it there and asked them if anybody had found a delivery bag that had been left behind, and they told me no. But whatever. I'm not starting a confrontation over a bag that cost me less than $20. I had already accepted that it was gone at this point, anyway. I was just surprised to see it.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

uberboy1212 said:


> That's crazy, they wouldn't give you your own bag back? I would have just taken it. You don't need permission to take back what's yours


While at an airport my cellphone fell out of my pocket. I realised an hour later and went went to the lost and found. They did have my phone; some honest member of the public had handed it in. But they told me that I couldn't have my phone unless I paid them $20. I got into an argument with them that it was my phone and I was going to take it. They called airport police, and the cop said that if I tried to leave with my phone without paying the ransom then he would arrest me.

I toyed with the idea of leaving without paying, the cop arresting me and then me suing for false arrest. Then I thought how many hours of my day that would waste, having to get a lawyer etc, so I begrudgingly paid the ransom.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> I left it there about six weeks ago. At this point, it falls under the jurisdiction of finders keepers. Although I did go back the night that I left it there and asked them if anybody had found a delivery bag that had been left behind, and they told me no. But whatever. I'm not starting a confrontation over a bag that cost me less than $20. I had already accepted that it was gone at this point, anyway. I was just surprised to see it.


What confrontation? I would just take it and say I left it there. Who would lie about something like that? Don't they know u as a delivery driver? That's crazy. O well it's only $20



The Gift of Fish said:


> While at an airport my cellphone fell out of my pocket. I realised an hour later and went went to the lost and found. They did have my phone; some honest member of the public had handed it in. But they told me that I couldn't have my phone unless I paid them $20. I got into an argument with them that it was my phone and I was going to take it. They called airport police, and the cop said that if I tried to leave with my phone without paying the ransom then he would arrest me.
> 
> I toyed with the idea of leaving without paying, the cop arresting me and then me suing for false arrest. Then I thought how many hours of my day that would waste, having to get a lawyer etc, so I begrudgingly paid the ransom.


That's a total stranger at the airport though. He left his delivery bag at a restaurant he picks up from


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

uberboy1212 said:


> That's a total stranger at the airport though. He left his delivery bag at a restaurant he picks up from


Yes, he did.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> I left it there about six weeks ago. At this point, it falls under the jurisdiction of finders keepers. Although I did go back the night that I left it there and asked them if anybody had found a delivery bag that had been left behind, and they told me no. But whatever. I'm not starting a confrontation over a bag that cost me less than $20. I had already accepted that it was gone at this point, anyway. I was just surprised to see it.


I was at a local Italian place recently. You could see in the back room that they had a rack full of DoorDash and Grubhub bags.


----------

